# Birdie Treats Just for Fun!



## Mighty Heart (Aug 29, 2008)

I eat a lot of pomegranites....and I discovered they are huge fun to share with the pigeons and the little birds outside. Slice one in half and place on a small spike bird feeder. The little guys love digging out the seeds and it's pretty funny. Your whole yard will be filled with little red faces! For the pigeons, I take a handful of the ARILS (little red puply seeds) and share with them. They love em too. Of course not too much cuz it comes out the other end the same color! Have fun.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Never tried that. I give them vegetables instead. I suppose they need fruits, too.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Once disovering them, everyone here loves 'Ritz Crackers'...which I mash into tiny crumbs for them.


I wonder if it's the Salt they like so much?



Phil
l v


----------

